# She’s wondering why her favorite toy is mobile



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Dory’s Favorite toy catches a ride on my favorite toy. This is her new favorite game. 


https://youtu.be/wKxVC8HTcz0


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ha, ha that's funny she doesn't know whether to play or run.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Silly Dory  . Too cute!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless her!.


----------

